# POC Kortal



## 63expert (Jun 4, 2020)

I've ordered a POC Kortal. I'll report back when it shows.


----------



## 63expert (Jun 4, 2020)

First impressions:

I like it. I’m 55.75cm and the M-L fit nicely right out of the box. I expected it to feel heavier, but the weight must be well distributed. I wear bifocals and thankfully the Kortal provides room enough that there is no pressure on the temples.

I wish it were made somewhere other than China at this price point.


----------



## 63expert (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## trail-blazer (Mar 30, 2010)

What's your opinion on the new MIPS? Looks like they just put the pads over a slick plastic surface. The POC website doesn't really explain it.


----------



## 63expert (Jun 4, 2020)

The pads are over the slick surface, held in place by small Velcro patches. So far it seems well engineered.


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

Looked at some reviews. Cool helmet but thing looks HUGE in certain pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 63expert (Jun 4, 2020)

racefit said:


> Looked at some reviews. Cool helmet but thing looks HUGE in certain pics.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is big, I guess to get protection and ventilation together takes space


----------



## 04 F2000SL (Jun 17, 2008)

It's a good bit larger feeling and slightly heavier than the Smith forefront 2. Fit is great, I wear a XL. Visor is nice and large. The twice chip loaded information quickly and easily with the app. The straps are very tidy and easy to use. Pads are nice, probably very protective unless you get a stick through the vents...

Sizes S & M are 390 gr the L is 470


----------



## Panttaani (Aug 4, 2015)

Ouch! That looks like a 240-series Volvo. Why on earth have they made it so boxy?!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 63expert (Jun 4, 2020)

Why has any stylist ever done anything ?


----------



## Panttaani (Aug 4, 2015)

Seriously it looks like a helmet that is really top notch functionally, well vented and protective. And I expect it to be comfortable too as it’s a Poc. Also, I especially like the fact that visor has great coverage. 
But the looks take me back to the 70’s and 80’s when everywhere you looked you could see those 240 (and 740)-series Volvos. Great cars at the time but their appearance was a far cry from the Amazon for example, which I dare say still looks pleasing to my eye (and while I’m at it, I must say I like the look of todays Volvos).
But enough of cars, please continue with this helmet. I would not mind having one for myself!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 63expert (Jun 4, 2020)

I haven’t worn mine on the trail yet, but just wearing it for a bit leads me to believe it will be the type of helmet that lets you forget it’s on your head.


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

Put it on and take some pics. 

I want to see the size of that sucker!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

Picked up the large at REI on Sunday. In store it was instantly a must-have. Coming from the Oakley DRT5, and prior to that a TLD A2, this one seems like it provides better coverage without feeling massive. 

Two rides in and I was kinda questioning the sizing as even tilted as far back as it can go for a proper fit, the front seemed to ride low on the brow. I decided to head back to REI to try on a medium, and that didn't even need a click of the rear dial to be tight, so I guess the sizing system is at least accurate in my case (came out to like 23.5-24in, or 59.7-61cm, which is well within the 59-62cm range for the large model.)

I hadn't noticed there's adjustability for the height of the rear strap though, so will be giving it a go with that adjusted up to hopefully keep the thing from feeling like it's gonna fall into my eyes. (Exaggeration, but kinda? I'm being fairly nitpicky even by my own standards though.)

About the only other thing I'd like is the visor to be able to come down lower. It seems like that's designed for people who are looking down a lot more than me, or perhaps never riding into the Arizona sunset wondering if that smell is my burning retinas. Again, not a deal breaker by any means, but maybe they could design an optional visor that one could swap out for a lower height. 

That said, it's still more comfortable already than my Oakley, and definitely provides more coverage, plus the new 'MIPS' variant seems to keep the helmet from feeling as floaty as traditional MIPS implementations.

Not sure how valuable the RECCO bits are, as that depends on what equipment S&R in your area might have, but it sure doesn't hurt. Perhaps when riding closer to ski zones like Flagstaff would net more likelihood of it being useful in an emergency. The RFID/NFC bit was nice and easy to set up, and I like that there are no accounts, logins, etc. to set up. Dunno how many EMTs here in Phoenix would even notice or look for that little NFC logo, but again, a nice bonus and that's definitely the kind of thing that's only going to continue gaining traction in the future.

And wouldn't ya know it, my 2nd ride out with it yesterday, an oncoming rider had the same damn thing on, in the same freakishly neon orange too. Small world!


----------



## mattk70 (Mar 21, 2021)

63expert said:


> I haven't worn mine on the trail yet, but just wearing it for a bit leads me to believe it will be the type of helmet that lets you forget it's on your head.


Hi.
Do you think size M would be still good for 58.5cm head or better opt for Large? It looks like size L is really big and I wouldn't want to look like a mushroom...


----------



## 63expert (Jun 4, 2020)

Thoreau said:


> Picked up the large at REI on Sunday. In store it was instantly a must-have. Coming from the Oakley DRT5, and prior to that a TLD A2, this one seems like it provides better coverage without feeling massive.
> 
> Two rides in and I was kinda questioning the sizing as even tilted as far back as it can go for a proper fit, the front seemed to ride low on the brow. I decided to head back to REI to try on a medium, and that didn't even need a click of the rear dial to be tight, so I guess the sizing system is at least accurate in my case (came out to like 23.5-24in, or 59.7-61cm, which is well within the 59-62cm range for the large model.)
> 
> ...


The suspension does adjust in the rear with a mechanism very similar to the visor adjust. It takes a bit of force to make it happen.



mattk70 said:


> Hi.
> Do you think size M would be still good for 58.5cm head or better opt for Large? It looks like size L is really big and I wouldn't want to look like a mushroom...


My head is 57.5 and the M fit great right out of the box. I think it would be the same for you.

After my first short ride I'm super happy with the comfort level, and the ventilation seems great!!


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

mattk70 said:


> I wouldn't want to look like a mushroom...


By the looks of it I think that's probably unavoidable...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

63expert said:


> The suspension does adjust in the rear with a mechanism very similar to the visor adjust. It takes a bit of force to make it happen.


Indeed. I slid it upward and it did bring the helmet angle back a bit and off the brow. A few more rides under the belt since and I've pretty much forgotten the helmet is there, so that's about as high a praise as I think possible of a helmet (aside from appearances (which I love) and crash testing (which I'm hoping to avoid.))


----------



## 63expert (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## DormerHarpring (Apr 1, 2021)

Is anyone able to tell the difference between this and the Tectal? The Tectal is rated by Virginia Tech, but the Kortal doesn't seem to be... Wondering if it's just a timing thing? But the MIPS helmets seem to do better than the other "rotational acceleration" tech, so maybe that's reason enough on its own to go with the Kortal...


----------



## 63expert (Jun 4, 2020)

DormerHarpring said:


> Is anyone able to tell the difference between this and the Tectal? The Tectal is rated by Virginia Tech, but the Kortal doesn't seem to be... Wondering if it's just a timing thing? But the MIPS helmets seem to do better than the other "rotational acceleration" tech, so maybe that's reason enough on its own to go with the Kortal...


The Kortal was just released worldwide a short time ago. It may take a while for VT to do their thing.


----------



## DormerHarpring (Apr 1, 2021)

63expert said:


> The Kortal was just released worldwide a short time ago. It may take a while for VT to do their thing.


Ohh, cool, thanks!


----------



## zoro (Mar 14, 2007)

I purchased the Mips Integra version of this helmet. Fits really well, vents good also. Nothing more to say; it's a really nice helmet, and should be solid for the next 2-3 seasons, if I don't have a close encounter with a tree _knock on wood_. My previous POC, a Trabec, lasted a good couple of seasons and is still solid, although it's retired. Especially the pads. They don't disintegrate like Giro or TLD pads.

A note concerning the fit with sunglasses: my favorite riding glasses of all time, Oakley Radar EV's, don't jive well with this helmet. Unfortunately, I didn't notice it when I tested the helmet with the glasses in the store. Thing is, the ear stems bump the side of the helmet where the temporal protection is (it drops down more than other helmets). It's not a problem when riding slowly, or climbing, but when you ride at a good clip, that bumping motion dislodges the glasses, and they end bouncing all over the place. Frustrating... Oakley Sutros are a good fit.


----------

